# Glock 17 or Glock 19



## stunter2b (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm new to glocks but I'm looking to get either a 17 or 19 my question is whats the difference between both? I know they are both 9mm which is what I want.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i prefer the glock 18 , but thats just me

this thread will help you to compare the two

http://www.handgunforum.net/new-handguns-area/29569-valueable-resource-beginer-comparison-site.html


----------



## stunter2b (Feb 18, 2012)

awesome thanks for that link...


----------



## zakjak221 (Mar 3, 2009)

Really cool link, Thanks for postin.

Mark


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i prefer the glock 18 , but thats just me
> 
> this thread will help you to compare the two
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/new-handguns-area/29569-valueable-resource-beginer-comparison-site.html


Isn't the 18 a full auto version?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Brevard13 said:


> Isn't the 18 a full auto version?


um yes!


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

That's what I thought. I actually got to see one in person (I hear there aren't that many around). Guy that taught my CCW class had one. I begged him to let me shoot it. Even offered to rent it from him for $50 and I would pay for the ammo he had just to shoot the 33 rounds out of the magazine. But, alas it was a no go. My wife is going Saturday to the same guy to take her class. If he has it I am going to try my hardest to shoot at least a burst through it.


----------



## NCWalrus (Mar 14, 2012)

Can anyone offer more info on the 17 vs 19 or point me in the right direction for more info?

Thanks


----------



## VNvet (Mar 27, 2012)

That link will come in handy for many of us. Thank you for the original question and thank you making the reference to compare firearms. I'll be setting at home tonight playing around with the link.

Vv


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I bought the 17, but the 19 is a fine weapon too. It's really just a question of how it feels, so you need to fire one of each.


----------



## dman (May 14, 2012)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i prefer the glock 18 , but thats just me
> 
> this thread will help you to compare the two
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/new-handguns-area/29569-valueable-resource-beginer-comparison-site.html


Ive got two 33 rnd. mags , you get the 18 and we can have some fun !


----------

